# Zimo Decoders



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

I see the Zimo decoders (MX69x series) seem to be fairly reasonable in price. I was wondering what experience some of you have had with them. Here are some questions:
[*]Will they support the USA engines? I see they go up to 6A running with peaks to 10A.[*]They offer one model with a very simple connector and another with screw terminals. I take it the functions are all the same out of either it's just that you have to be willing to solder?[*]What can anyone tell me about the sounds and sound quality out of the decoders?[*]Anything else you can enlighten me on about them? [/list] 

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great decoders. 

Usually the one with the screw terminals has some more features. 

Best decoder from a technical perspective I have used. 

Sound library is weak. 

Not nearly as easy to program as QSI. 

Best motor control and BEMF in the business. 

Axel is distributor, great guy. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MX695 is a 6 amp decoder and does not need a heat sink, The MX690 had 1 5 amp version if mounted on heat sink, 3 amp without. 

One thing to remember with decoders is the max current rating of the whole decoder. 

Many times the max motor current is equal to the total decoder output, so if lots of accessories use power, this must be subtracted from what you can have for the motor. 

Example: If a decoder motor current rating is 1 amp, and decoder total rating is 1 amp and function outputs are 400ma total, then, if the functions use 200ma, only 800 ma is left for the motor!!!! Read all the decoder specs carefully. SO you can not use 1 amp for the motor and 400ma for functions at the same time as the total would be 1.4 amps.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Greg.

So the MX695 split into three versions and with two version into two different connection types:

1. Non sound decoder MX695KN (comes with screw Terminals for most functions and a plugin for servo connectors
2. Sound decoders with 8 functions outputs MX695LS (plugs) MX695KS (screw terminals)
3. Sound decoders with 14 functions outputs + fan control MX695LV (plugs), MX695KV (Screw Terminals)

Besides sound (versus non sound) and number of output functions the decoders are technically identical, latest generation chipsets, and low heat generqation, hence no heat sinks are required. The sound decoders have 6 parallel sound registers, which means up to 6 sounds can be played in parallel.

The sound output is 10W.

Actually the max current raitng onthe MX695 is for the motor only 6A/10A. TZhe functions outputs have a combined rating (not effecting the motor rating) of 2A.


----------

